# Sulfur reactor not working



## Chas2001 (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm looking for a suggestion to get my first sulfur reactor working. It's installed on a 350L (about 92 gallons) freshwater tank (containing a heavy population of Malawi cichlids). My nitrate levels are high. I'm doing 75% water changes per week. The reactor is a cylinder 8cm (about 3 inches) in diameter that contains 1 litre (about .26 US gallons) of Deltec sulphur beads in the lower chamber and the same amount of coral rubble in the upper section. I started off with a drip rate of one drop per second, with no change in nitrate in the first couple of weeks. Then I adjusted it to one drop in two seconds, then continued to one drop in 10 seconds. It's been operating for about nine weeks and there is no change in the effluent nitrate level compared with the main tank water. There has been no smell of sulfur. Suggestions would be very much appreciated. Thanks.

Chas 2001, Australia


----------

